

Link your GitHub projects to cloud: Clone in Koding button - fka
http://kbutton.org/

======
fka
It allows you to make your repo one-click-clone in people's VM on Koding.

It creates a Markdown snippet to add your README.md file. And it creates a
link button that opens Koding and allows you to clone the repo.

A few usage examples:

[https://github.com/f/omelette](https://github.com/f/omelette)
[https://github.com/f/kapi](https://github.com/f/kapi)
[https://github.com/f/qvimrc](https://github.com/f/qvimrc)
[https://github.com/f/GitHubDashboard.kdapp](https://github.com/f/GitHubDashboard.kdapp)

------
Gnewt
Someone by the same name ('fka') has been posting stuff about Koding today on
r/programming as well as a few other nicks. To me it seems like a bunch of
shills trying to promote this crap project.

~~~
fka
crap? :)

------
devrim
really cool - i'd like button a bit bigger and explanatory as to its purpose
(see paypal paynow buttons)

